# CFMS in mourning



## RatCatcher (12 Aug 2006)

http://www.cbc.ca/cp/world/060812/w081212.html

Cpl. Andrew James Eykelenboom, 1 Fd Amb, Edmonton

"They shall not grow old as we who are left grow old, age shall not weary them, at the going down of the sun and in the morning, WE WILL REMEMBER THEM!"

Je me souviens

May his memory guide the hands of those who care for our soldiers at home and abroad.


----------



## oblivioneclipse (12 Aug 2006)

If I may, here is another article on this.

http://www.ctv.ca/servlet/ArticleNews/story/CTVNews/20060811/afghanistan_soldier_0600812/20060812?hub=TopStories

My condolences to Cpl. Eykelenboom's family.


----------



## elder medic (12 Aug 2006)

I'm certain that there are more of us, past and present, who are saddened by the death of Cpl Eykelenboom.I extend my personal heartfelt sympathy to his family.   It brings to mind even more so the Corps, Service motto, "In Arduis Fidelis".  Often unsung, unnoticed, but always present  when  needed.     Pro Patria.


----------



## nsmedicman (12 Aug 2006)




----------



## Armymedic (13 Aug 2006)

elder medic said:
			
		

> Often unsung, unnoticed, but always present  when  needed.



And occasionally, forgotten until needed...

But we want to be there.


----------



## paracowboy (13 Aug 2006)

elder medic said:
			
		

> Often unsung, unnoticed,


*Never* unappreciated.


----------



## xo31@711ret (14 Aug 2006)

RIP Soldior. Deepest condolences to his family  

Militi Succurrimus    "We hasten to aid the soldiors"


----------



## old medic (16 Aug 2006)

http://www.forces.gc.ca/site/newsroom/view_news_e.asp?id=2028

Remains of Fallen Soldier Returning Home

MA 06-15 - August 14, 2006

OTTAWA, Ont. — The remains of Cpl Andrew James Eykelenboom, a 1 Field Ambulance soldier, based at Canadian Forces Base Edmonton, is scheduled to return home to Canada today.

Where:  8 Wing Trenton, Canadian Forces Base Trenton, Ontario.

When:  Monday, August 14, 6:30 p.m.

What:  At the wishes of the family, media are invited to view the arrival, though no interviews will be given.

Present to pay their respects will be The Minister of National Defence, Gordon O’Connor, and other dignitaries.

Cpl Andrew James Eykelenboom was killed by a suicide bomber in a vehicle attack today near the town of Spin Boldak, approximately 100 km southeast of Kandahar City, Afghanistan. The attack occurred at approximately 3:30 p.m. Kandahar time.  

-30-

Note to the Editor/News Director:
Interested media must contact Capt. Nicole Meszaros, 8 Wing/CFB Trenton Public Affairs Officer, who can be reached at (613) 392-2811 ext. 2041, mobile (613) 391-5233 or at: meszaros.nl@forces.gc.ca.  

For flight information, contact the Air Passenger Terminal at 1-800-487-1186.


----------



## old medic (16 Aug 2006)

Online Condolence Book  (Edmonton Journal)
http://www.legacy.com/can-edmonton/Guestbook.asp?Page=GuestBook&PersonID=18828056


----------



## Donut (17 Aug 2006)

Paramedics mourn the death of Canadian Forces Medic Andrew James Eykelenboom 
pmorneau - Aug. 15, 2006 08:33PM News and Announcements 

2006/08/15: 
For Immediate Release

Canadian Paramedics mourn the death of their Canadian Forces Colleague

2006/08/15—Ottawa—The Paramedic Association of Canada learned that one of our Canadian Forces colleagues, Medic Andrew James Eykelenboom from 1 Field Ambulance based in Edmonton, Alberta was killed on August 11th while serving in Afghanistan.

Paramedics across Canada are mourning the death of Corporal Eykelenboom. “The Paramedic Association of Canada sends condolences to the families and friends of Corporal Eykelenboom and to all of our Medic colleagues in the Canadian Forces” said Eric Glass, Chairman of the Board for the Paramedic Association of Canada. “Civilian Paramedics have developed a close relationship with our colleagues in the Canadian forces. We recognize the imminent dangers faced by Canadian Forces Medics. We’re very proud of our Canadian Forces colleagues and have great respect for the very dangerous work that they perform everyday in Afghanistan and elsewhere in the world.”

The Paramedic Association of Canada asks that flags be lowered to half-mast at paramedic stations and that paramedics wear black ribbons on their uniforms out of respect for our fallen comrade.

http://www.paramedic.ca/content/view/85


RIP.


----------



## old medic (17 Aug 2006)

Canadian Press Article
Printed in numerous media outlets:

Family weeps as body of medic slain in Afghanistan returns

Aug 15 2006

TRENTON, Ont. (CP) — Grieving family members of a Canadian army medic killed in Afghanistan wept under grey skies Monday as his body returned home in a solemn military ceremony at CFB Trenton.

With threatening clouds overhead and a piper playing a mournful lament, the flag-draped coffin bearing Cpl. Andrew Eykelenboom was escorted by military pallbearers to a waiting hearse.

The soldier’s body was met by his family and by Chief of Defence Staff Gen. Rick Hillier and Defence Minister Gordon O’Connor.

About 95 troops, who returned from war-ravaged Afghanistan on the same plane as the casket, also stood on the tarmac to remember a colleague they knew affectionately as “Boomer.”

Maureen Eykelenboom dabbed at her eyes with a tissue as her son’s coffin was unloaded from the plane. Her husband Hans, a retired RCMP officer, stood by her side.

The wind swept rain across the tarmac as the casket was placed in the hearse, then Eykelenboom’s parents and brothers laid roses on top of it and embraced each other for support.

About 25 civilians holding Canadian flags gathered on a road outside the base to show their respect for Eykelenboom, who was just days away from returning home when he was killed.

Eykelenboom, 23, died Friday when a suicide bomber plowed an explosives-laden pickup truck into a NATO convoy near Spin Boldak, about 100 kilometres south of Kandahar.

Two soldiers with him in the Canadian Forces G-Wagon were not injured.

Witnesses said there was a giant blast from the bomb, followed by a huge fire. It took several hours to extract Eykelenboom’s body from the burned vehicle.

He is the first Canadian military medic killed in action since the Korean War.

Eykelenboom’s repatriation at CFB Trenton follows the return of six other soldiers killed in Afghanistan in the last week-and-a-half.


----------



## RatCatcher (17 Aug 2006)

http://www.thestar.com/NASApp/cs/ContentServer?pagename=thestar/Layout/Article_Type1&c=Article&cid=1155765011397&call_pageid=968332189003&col=968350116895



All Canadians should be proud of our soldiers, medics
Aug. 17, 2006. 01:00 AM



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
`Boomer' touched my heart


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Column, Aug. 15.

A day after attending the ramp ceremony for Corporal Andrew Eykelenboom, I read the article in the Star written by Rosie DiManno about her experiences with him during her time in Afghanistan. After having met Andrew's family only the evening before, I realized she had captured the essence of their son in her words. 

As one who is usually cynical about the press, I was deeply touched by the emotion in the article and I want to thank her for taking the time to write it. 

Andrew was but one fine example of the men and women that I have the privilege to lead in the Canadian Forces Health Services. Indeed, there are many more just like him throughout the Canadian Forces, not only as medics. All Canadians should be proud of these fine young men and women as they represent the best of this country to the rest of the world. Take the time to say thanks as I will when I attend Andrew's funeral on Saturday.


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Margaret Kavanagh, Commodore,

Commander Canadian Forces Health Services Group, Ottawa


She summed up all our feelings, in my opinion.
Thank you ma'am.


----------



## old medic (19 Aug 2006)

From the Comox Valley Record Newspaper (Friday Aug 18th)
http://www.comoxvalleyrecord.com/

 Family struggling with death of loved one

By Colleen Dane
Record Staff Writer
Aug 18 2006

The family of a Comox soldier killed in duty last week has spoken out about their son, brother, uncle and friend — and their indescribable loss.

“This feels surreal. We are overwhelmed,” said the Eykelenbooms simply in a statement released yesterday. Cpl. Andrew Eykelenboom, was killed by a suicide bomber Aug. 11, while serving as a medic with 1 Field Ambulance in Afghanistan.

Starting off with a thank-you for the outpouring of support and condolences from the community, Andrew’s family describes the anguish of receiving his remains in Trenton, Ontario, on Tuesday.

“The grief that overcame us when we were out on the tarmac as we watched the airplane door open to the flag covered coffin was more than we thought we could bear,” they write. “Somehow, God gave us the strength to endure.”

An escorted drive back through downtown Toronto though, was a surreal experience — allowing the family to laugh and share stories. Andrew, they felt, was with them.

By their description of him, feeling his spirit would explain the feeling that moment.

“His mission in life was to help people and he believed that the best way to do this was to learn the craft of a lifesaver and join a cause he believed in,” they said. “Even with a self-directed mission as great as helping others he found time to enjoy the life he was given...”

His compassion for people and courage as a hero has been highly spoken of in reports since his death — a comment that his family said Andrew would have shrugged off as “just his job.”

“His motivation to join the service was not in pursuit of fame or honour. It was his genuine commitment to others.”

While he was killed honouring that commitment in Canada’s name, his family said they still believe the NATO mission in Afghanistan is a means to simply make the world a better place.

“The chain of our human society is only as strong as the weakest link ...” they said — noting that Afghanistan is somewhere they believe that together the world can strengthen.

In the end, they invite people to sign a guestbook through www.legacy.com if they want to share their thoughts about Andrew. They add that a fund, called Boomer’s Legacy is being established to benefit women and children in the country where Andrew lost his life.

Family and friends will attend a funeral service for Andrew tomorrow, 1 p.m. at the Comox Pentecostal Church. Comox residents are warned that three volleys of a 21-gun salute will be made during the private interment at the civic cemetery between 2 and 4 p.m.


----------

